# How to prevent "declined trips" on last delivery



## ChasSCdriver (Mar 31, 2020)

I drive for uber eats. On my last delivery for the night (around 10pm and I'm ready to go home) I often get more messages on my phone from uber about more deliveries. Is there a way to indicate this is your last delivery for the night where you will not get more calls? When you turn down deliveries it hurts your "acceptance rate".


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

On the Uber driver app there is, so I imagine UE is the same.

On Uber driver, we scroll up from the bottom of the app, which reveals a button that says STOP NEW REQUESTS.

You can do it at any time. I am sure a UE driver will come along to confirm shortly.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Just before you mark the last order delivered hit the red go offline button. But, on busy nights they do send me the next order when I'm close to a drop. 
Good luck out there.


----------



## ChasSCdriver (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

ChasSCdriver said:


> When you turn down deliveries it hurts your "acceptance rate".


Just wanna make sure. You're aware that Uber doesn't deactivate drivers' accounts for low acceptance right?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Acceptance means as much as rating. Squadoosh!


----------

